# R.I.P. Camilla



## Blazey

Well me and my mum opened the front door at 6.30pm to go shopping and our cat ran across he road to come in and got knocked down and died.
Thankfully she died quite quickly but she was such a lovely cat, our oldest one that we got for my mum. 
Ironically she never usually runs across the road and just sits on the wall across from our house meowing when we go out but I guess with it being extra cold tonight she couldn't wait. RIP Camilla  i'll miss you and i'm sure mummy will too. Don will miss you annoying him aswell, and randel and damien will miss cuddling up to u and fighting over you.


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands

i'm sorry

poor kitty


----------



## Blazey

Thanks. I'm more upset that we saw her hit by the car though. Wish we hadnt had to see that. I had to pick her up out of he road though and there was definately nothing that couldve been done for her.


----------



## tombraider

I have a head ache now because I want to cry but cant


----------



## Blazey

well i think ive cried enough for us both already.


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands

that must have been horrible. at least you knew what happened to her, at that it was quick and there was no suffering. my mum was so upset when she was pregnant with me - my dad had bought a kitten, and one day it didnt come home. it'd been run over and my dad buried it and didnt tell her, so kept on thinking it had run away and was really upset, then even more upset when she found out it was in the garden  its the not knowing thats horrible


----------



## Blazey

we're taking her vets tomorrow to have her cremated. i have her blood on my jeans


----------



## tombraider

thats why I cant cry. Ive not told my 8 year old yet. Dont know if to say its just ran away.


----------



## Blazey

you cant just tell her it ran away when her friends dad hit the cat, because u dont know what her friend has overheard. easier to just tell her. I'll tell her if u like when i get home later.


----------



## tombraider

ok.

Sorry if i end up shouting at anyone tonight. im not in the best of moods


----------



## Pimperella

tombraider said:


> ok.
> 
> Sorry if i end up shouting at anyone tonight. im not in the best of moods


Hun you have my heart for tonight. Losing a cat is harsh but when they get run over in front of you it's worse.
My nextdoor neighbour was taking her kids to school in the morning and their young cat ran straight under her car as she was reversing out.
They were heart broken, totally, more so cause he wasn't supposed to be out as he'd crept out without being seen.

The kids were all crying. It was really sad. We had a rescue kitten we had in and we took him round the week after. They adore him. He won't go outside at all and loves the kids. They couldn't thank us enough for helping cheer the kids up. 
Sad things happen and having been through what you are I totally understand if you don't take any shit tonight hun.

Huge hugs for you


----------



## tombraider

Thank you pimp.

Im just glad it was dark so I couldnt see what she looked like. I dont know what I would have done if i was on my own because there was no way i could have gone into the road to pick her up.

thank god my other 2 are house cats. Camilla didnt go out that often either but she still liked to go wander across our road to the other meighbours cats once a week, which even though leads of a main road doesnt really get that busy.

chelle was mad because i shouted at the driver, i was annoyed that he carried on and pulled up to his house then came back out and drove passed another 2 times without giving us a second look. what was i suppose to do :? shake his hand and say well done :bash:


----------



## Blazey

yeh but he did come come down once he knew and apologised and said he didnt realise he hit it. he couldnt really have done much moe and alot of drivers might not have even done that.


----------



## tombraider

oh shut up i dont care.


----------



## darkdan99

sorry for your loss, it must have been awful for you to have see that. thoughts with you both  

sorry
Dan


----------



## tombraider

Thank you Dan. I cant sleep. Every time i lie down i hear the thud again. Im not helping myself for keep thinking of it plus im used to her sleeping on top of my monitor while on the pc at night  One of our other catss give me a cuddle earlier but that just made me want to cuddle camilla


----------



## skimpy

AWWWw ladies Im really sorry for you. Horrible thing to happen right in front of the two of you. I hope that you hae a nice send off for the kitty today and put her to a nice place that she liked. I mind when my cat got hit, thankfully she survived but only just. went round the neighbours doors and back to ours in the middle of the night. everyone was out in the morning trying to follow the trail she left. lost a leg but it never slowed her down. but she never went on the road again.

I'll be thinking of yas today  RIP camilla.


----------



## Blazey

thanks for the kind words.


----------



## pixie_bex

Im so sorry to hear that Chelle and Maxine Im sending all my love to you 

xxxxxx


----------



## Blazey

we took her to the vet to be cremated now. least she didnt have to suffer too long.


----------



## tombraider

I was ok until they asked me my name then i cried  Why do people have to talk to you when your upset :bash:


----------



## darkdan99

things like that set me off, i was buying rat weeners the otherday, and nearly got upset thinking of my shadow who died in october (he was 3.5yo).

strange how we do things like this, like when we remember a joke an laugh on the loo, or in the supermarket, and everyone looks 

thougths still with you, and camilla, RIP


----------



## DeanThorpe

sorry i only just saw this, have been preocupied with Things.

Blazey, tombraider,
I am really sorry for your loss xx


----------



## tombraider

Thank you Dean


----------



## Dexter

What a tragedy and a sad story.

Poor little kitty, I'd cry for days.

I love my cats, just the thoughts make me few terrible.

Hope you get over it, and rest in peace Camilla.


----------



## tombraider

Thank you Dexter


----------



## leila

Only just seen this, I am so sorry Maxine and Chelle, it must have been horrible, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tombraider

Thank you Leila


----------



## leila

thats okay!: victory: hope your both doing okay, must have been horrible xxxxx


----------



## tombraider

Yes it was. I can still see it all happenining in my head


----------



## leila

Awww babe xxxxx must have been horrible its bad enough losing a pet but to see it happen, must have been horrible!


----------



## tombraider

Leila ive just tried to pm you but it says your inbox is full


----------



## Penny

Im sorry ive only just come across this thread, im so sorry for your loss and know what your going through as i went through the same thing a few years ago, it does get better with time, but remember all the good times you had with her memorys stay forever, im sure she knows she was loved.

ive got a little poem for you both hope you like it

*Cat Heaven*

*The way to Cat Heaven is a field of sweet grass*
*where crickets and butterflies play.*

*A cat may be late in getting to Heaven *
*there's so much fun on the way!*
*But an angel will wait*
*at the yellow front door,*
*wait til a kitty*
*comes home.*

*And when she arrives,*
*he'll give her a kiss*
*and some milk*
*in a bowl all her own.*

*There are trees*
*in Cat Heaven,*
*trees made just for cats,*
*trees growing*
*so green and so high.*

*But no one gets stuck in a tree*
*anymore *
*if a cat wants down,*
*she will fly!*

*And oh the toys,*
*kitty toys everywhere,*
*thousands and thousands*
*go by.*

*There are buttons and baubles*
*and small cotton mice --*
*there is catnip afloat*
*in the sky!*

*There are angels,*
*of course,*
*with soft angel laps*
*where kitties can purr*
*loud and strong.*


*The angels will rub*
*kitties' noses and ears*
*and sing them*
*a Cat Heaven song.*

*And when cats are hungry,*
*there's God's kitchen counter*
*all covered with*
*white kitty dishes,*
*full of tuna and salmon*
*and mounds of sardines,*
*and wonderful little pink fishes.*

*The cats in Cat Heaven*
*are so loved and spoiled*
*God lets them all*
*lie on his bed . . .*
*He walks in His garden*
*with a good black book*
*and a kitty*
*asleep on His head.*

*Then when a cat needs,*
*she may just simply ponder*
*and watch the blue world deep and wide *

*She will watch the old house*
*where she once lived and wandered,*
*and the people who loved her inside.*

*All cats love Heaven,*
*they know the way there,*
*they know where*
*the angel cats fly.*

*They'll run past the stars*
*and the moon and the sun *
*to curl up with God in the sky.*

*R.I.P Camilla x x x*


----------



## tombraider

Penny that poem is lovely thank you. Like most of the poems and stories you have posted in the past it brought tears to my eyes. thank you.


----------



## leila

tombraider said:


> Leila ive just tried to pm you but it says your inbox is full



lol sorry just deleted them all!: victory::lol2:


----------



## leila

Penny said:


> Im sorry ive only just come across this thread, im so sorry for your loss and know what your going through as i went through the same thing a few years ago, it does get better with time, but remember all the good times you had with her memorys stay forever, im sure she knows she was loved.
> 
> ive got a little poem for you both hope you like it
> 
> *Cat Heaven*
> 
> *The way to Cat Heaven is a field of sweet grass*
> *where crickets and butterflies play.*
> 
> *A cat may be late in getting to Heaven *
> *there's so much fun on the way!*
> *But an angel will wait*
> *at the yellow front door,*
> *wait til a kitty*
> *comes home.*
> 
> *And when she arrives,*
> *he'll give her a kiss*
> *and some milk*
> *in a bowl all her own.*
> 
> *There are trees*
> *in Cat Heaven,*
> *trees made just for cats,*
> *trees growing*
> *so green and so high.*
> 
> *But no one gets stuck in a tree*
> *anymore *
> *if a cat wants down,*
> *she will fly!*
> 
> *And oh the toys,*
> *kitty toys everywhere,*
> *thousands and thousands*
> *go by.*
> 
> *There are buttons and baubles*
> *and small cotton mice --*
> *there is catnip afloat*
> *in the sky!*
> 
> *There are angels,*
> *of course,*
> *with soft angel laps*
> *where kitties can purr*
> *loud and strong.*
> 
> 
> *The angels will rub*
> *kitties' noses and ears*
> *and sing them*
> *a Cat Heaven song.*
> 
> *And when cats are hungry,*
> *there's God's kitchen counter*
> *all covered with*
> *white kitty dishes,*
> *full of tuna and salmon*
> *and mounds of sardines,*
> *and wonderful little pink fishes.*
> 
> *The cats in Cat Heaven*
> *are so loved and spoiled*
> *God lets them all*
> *lie on his bed . . .*
> *He walks in His garden*
> *with a good black book*
> *and a kitty*
> *asleep on His head.*
> 
> *Then when a cat needs,*
> *she may just simply ponder*
> *and watch the blue world deep and wide *
> 
> *She will watch the old house*
> *where she once lived and wandered,*
> *and the people who loved her inside.*
> 
> *All cats love Heaven,*
> *they know the way there,*
> *they know where*
> *the angel cats fly.*
> 
> *They'll run past the stars*
> *and the moon and the sun *
> *to curl up with God in the sky.*
> 
> *R.I.P Camilla x x x*





beautiful poem penny!


----------



## Dexter

Nice one Penny, I wish it will be like this when Wilson's time comes


----------



## leila

yes I know what you mean, my cats 14! I will miss her when she goes.


----------



## Dexter

Wilson will be 11 yo soon, but he still thinks he's 1 yo.

He sleeps most of the time though :icon_redface:


----------



## tombraider

typical man


----------



## leila

yes they do lol Sweeps doing well at the moment she looks amazing you'd never think shes 14!: victory:


----------



## tombraider

leila will you empty your pm box AGAIN :lol2:


----------



## leila

tombraider said:


> leila will you empty your pm box AGAIN :lol2:



just done it again!: victory:


----------



## tombraider

Next time i wont tell you and you can talk to yourself :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## leila

lmao!:lol2: you just wanted an excuse to use that smilie!: victory: I have seen you all day dieing to use that!:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Dexter

I like this one too :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

My cats seem to do that to me everyday :hmm:


----------



## Guest

awww thats terrible rip xxx


----------



## Iliria

r.i.p


----------



## tombraider

Thanks. I still miss her


----------



## l1zardchick

so sorry about ur loss huney R.I.P little one xxxx


----------

